

Ask HN: Healthcare startups? - dsawler

Who are they and what are they doing?
======
jclemenson
<http://massivehealth.com/> \- stealth startup cofounded by Aza Raskin (former
creative lead at Firefox).

<https://cakehealth.com/> \- mint.com for healthcare.

------
dmix
<http://carelogger.com> \- diabetes logbook (my site)

<http://patientslikeme.com> \- illness community

------
xayide
These events are a great place to find the interesting new people and ideas
<http://www.health2con.com/>

------
lylejohnson
<http://www.halomonitoring.com> \- senior citizen health monitoring and
automatic fall detection

------
dsharp
<http://dsharpdiabetes.com> \- Mobile Diabetes Management platform using
JQuery Mobile.

------
gspyrou
<http://www.diagnosia.com/en/> \- European source for medical drug information

------
dawson
<http://www.nhs.info/> \- patient portal and application framework for the nhs

------
iag
<http://www.wakemate.com/> \- analyze sleep patterns.

------
verdatel
www.23andme.com - DNA profiler for ancestry and common gene related
diseases/conditions

